# Fog Delivery For Indoor Haunt



## Brandon (Feb 21, 2013)

OK, i am new and may have missed a thread on this already so if this is a repost i apoligize.

I have an idoor haunt that measures out to about 1500 sq feet. The walls are plywood with a tarp ceiling (yes its flame retardent). A few years back we picked up a large Martin fog machine at a REALLY good price from a local DJ that was downsizing. Since then we have tried a few different options to pipe this beast through the entire attraction. We started with teh 4" drain tile and in the end that was just a mess so we scrapped it. We have had much better luck using standard PVC piping with ball valves.

Here is my dilema, I can not seem to come up with a solution to move fog through the entire system. The best we have come up with is to pipe it through a metal bucket with a fan and set the machine up to do short bursts with only about 15 seconds between bursts. This worked out well but i'm running into the bucket being too cold (we are in SD, its cold here in octorber!) which turns the fog back to liquid form and we waste alot.

Anyone else have a suggestion to push the fog trough the system?


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

The popular solutions when various kinds of pipes (drain, PVC, whatever) is utilized at length is to install computer fans to help push or pull the fog through the pipes. That may be something to consider.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would worry that any type of distribution system for a space that large is going to have the same issue...its cold and the fog wants to condense back to liquid. I suppose you might come up with some crazy system...heat the pipe, or super insulate it, or angle it so it all drains back to a catch basin, etc. In the end, it might be more effective to just run a few smaller foggers.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I've developed a system that seems to work well for my indoor haunt. It isn't perfect, but it seems to get a good fog distribution.

To begin with, I put the fog machine high. In my case, sitting on top of an open garage door. I position it by a wall, along the center line of the haunt. From the front of it I run a 1.5" PCV pipe straight up the center of the haunt. At the end, I have a T fitting with pipe going outward in each direction. At the end of each pipe, install a 90 degree elbow with a 6-12" pipe of pvc pipe sticking downwards.

I use T fittings along the straight run to branch out over each room - each branch ends with a the same elbow ending described above. Sometimes, I just point the T straight down depending on how the rooms fall under the main line.

I position the fogger about 6" away from the end of the pipe. I use a F1700, and it puts out A LOT of fog at high pressure - so it has no trouble pumping fog through the entire system. Naturally, some areas get heavier fog than others - but with guests and ghosts walking through it tends to help spread it evenly throughout.


----------

